# 720 Dunk



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

By yours truly AIR UP THERE of the AND 1 team

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c343/cizz_/720reduced3lf.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

youtube link---http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXbOBhAfDZE


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nXbOBhAfDZE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nXbOBhAfDZE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pretty nasty dunk.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

damn....


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

That is sick, insane to think about.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks VCFORTHREE for the direct link...now i dont doubt Shaq saying Carter did this dunk in his crib


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

incredible


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

best dunk I've seen for sure


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

ok all those vince fans... lets see him bust that out...i will gain almost full respect for him back if he does that...dont even say he topped that in the last few years...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow that is absolutely incredible. The speed of his spin. WOW


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

by his landing he may have gotten like a 1080 in... im still shocked


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

that was...magically delicious... :wiz: :lucky:


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

charliev said:


> ok all those vince fans... lets see him bust that out...i will gain almost full respect for him back if he does that...dont even say he topped that in the last few years...


shaq said VC pulled a 720 in his house,theres no video footage unfortunately


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

thacarter said:


> shaq said VC pulled a 720 in his house,theres no video footage unfortunately


vince doin work out of the office... nah.. doesnt seem likely...he ll fake an injury to miss a couple of games... his ankle couldnt have been good enough to do that... he should be taking it easy off the court


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry but that wasn't a 720 he was still spinnin when landin look at the video more closely


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Omfg :clap:
:djparty:


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

probably about a 630... but still crazy...ive never seen a video of anything even close...


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

Yeah i would say its about 630 degree revolution. Great dunk though.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Sorry but that wasn't a 720 he was still spinnin when landin look at the video more closely


You're right. He didn't quite complete the revolution but it's still pretty cool. Someone send that to Vince Carter. Maybe he could use it & try it for 1 more dunk contest :wink:.


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

35553 said:


> Great dunk, but i would say it was a 720 on his landing. He takes off while facing the sideline and lands facing the sideline.


sideline for sure, hes just still turning after he dunks it... not taking anything away from the dunk tho


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

charliev said:


> sideline for sure, hes just still turning after he dunks it... not taking anything away from the dunk tho


I was just stating that the dunk from takeoff to completion(when the ball goes in) is not a 720 degree revolution. After he dunks it i reckon he did a 180. so he did an approx of 630+180=810 degree revolution altogether.
Also who was the player?


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

35553 said:


> I was just stating that the dunk from takeoff to completion(when the ball goes in) is not a 720 degree revolution.
> Also who was dunker?


watever its still an insane dunk...and the dunker was *air up there* of and 1 read the first post...


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

yea it is, you weirdo. 






he probably couldnt have stopped spinning at the speed he was goin.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Go back to the 1st page and read the words above the GIF.


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

charliev said:


> watever its still an insane dunk...and the dunker was *air up there* of and 1 read the first post...


Sorry didn't read the post properly, just wanted to see the dunk.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

charliev said:


> vince doin work out of the office... nah.. doesnt seem likely...he ll fake an injury to miss a couple of games... his ankle couldnt have been good enough to do that... he should be taking it easy off the court


yet again another bitter toronto fan, i wonder what u'll be saying about your precious CB4 in the next 3 years when he leaves because of the playoff drought..VC>>>>>>>>ANY player that ever wore/wears the raptor uniform


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

thacarter said:


> yet again another bitter toronto fan, i wonder what u'll be saying about your precious CB4 in the next 3 years when he leaves because of the playoff drought..VC>>>>>>>>ANY player that ever wore/wears the raptor uniform


wont say anything... he ll leave on his own free will... also he didnt sit crying or fake injuries...vince gave up... and u cant respect that...


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Man, who gives a **** if it's a 630, this is the *closest* thing to a 720 or this is a 720.


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Man, who gives a **** if it's a 630, this is the *closest* thing to a 720 or this is a 720.


I care actually. It's like pointing at an orange and saying 'its a apple, got it!?'


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Man, who gives a **** if it's a 630, this is the *closest* thing to a 720 or this is a 720.


i agree...nothing this close has come out yet...this is like a video game dunk


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Exactly. It's a freaking "video game" dunk. You would do that all the time with a BMX bike too, in the pro tour. This is a revolution for dunking. Spinning twice in a dunk? Man I was just dreaming until I saw this. 

Greatest dunk ever. Surpasses all of VC's dunk now.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

charliev said:


> wont say anything... he ll leave on his own free will... also he didnt sit crying or fake injuries...vince gave up... and u cant respect that...


i can respect a man who through his injuries and crying led the team to the playoffs something ur main man CB4 hasnt done yet


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Exactly. It's a freaking "video game" dunk. You would do that all the time with a BMX bike too, in the pro tour. This is a revolution for dunking. Spinning twice in a dunk? Man I was just dreaming until I saw this.
> 
> Greatest dunk ever. Surpasses all of VC's dunk now.


Read previous posts, according to other posters VC did a 720 before air up there.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

that was more like a 540 dunk... he was still spinning near the end.. still... incredible.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

when was this game? is this one of the first episodes of the new and1 season?


----------



## caramello (Mar 12, 2004)

how can you say that isnt a 720? if that aint a 720 then ive never seen a full 360 before until this dunk. all these dudes getting their protractors out and ****, that dunk on a basketball court is called a 720, maybe not on your maths exam but on a basketball court its a 720
****ing crazy dunk!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

caramello said:


> how can you say that isnt a 720? if that aint a 720 then ive never seen a full 360 before until this dunk. all these dudes getting their protractors out and sh!t, that dunk on a basketball court is called a 720, maybe not on your maths exam but on a basketball court its a 720
> fukn crazy dunk!!!!!


ok but its still not 720 degrees


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i wonder if we can get our hands on a vid that shows someone doing a twice between the legs dunk.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

nice dunk. My favorite dunker is Kadour Ziani by a long shot tho.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I guess VC can do the same


----------



## stanton119 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lebbron said:


> nice dunk. My favorite dunker is Kadour Ziani by a long shot tho.


Kadour is an amazingly gifted dunker, but that 720 surely beats all of his.now we need someone to add a windmill or through the legs to the 2 spins :biggrin:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

wtf. to the apple orange comparison, its not even close.


its like not eating the apple cuz it has a lil bruise on one side. 


yall some annoying cats styl


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, thats pretty amazing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Exactly. It's a freaking "video game" dunk. You would do that all the time with a BMX bike too, in the pro tour. This is a revolution for dunking. Spinning twice in a dunk? Man I was just dreaming until I saw this.
> 
> Greatest dunk ever. Surpasses all of VC's dunk now.


Surpasses jumping over a 7'2 guy. Yeah right


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

35553 said:


> Read previous posts, according to other posters VC did a 720 before air up there.


it's unconfirmed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

that's insane. Enough with the analysis, and appreciate the dunk. Beautiful.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> that's insane. Enough with the analysis, and appreciate the dunk. Beautiful.



best post right there


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

HB said:


> Surpasses jumping over a 7'2 guy. Yeah right


It's the friggin olympics. None of that counts .


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> that's insane. Enough with the analysis, and appreciate the dunk. Beautiful.




What are you talking about? That's not a 720 dunk, it was a 718 degrees dunk, dint' you see that he dunked on a 2 degree angle off????


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

23isback said:


> It's the friggin olympics. None of that counts .


You are funny, and where was this dunk made again? Not to mention, he was left alone to pull up this dunk. Carter did it IN A GAME.

Shaq said Carter pulled off a 360 before, i guess he's a lier? There was even some whispering among some raps fans that they saw Carter doing it too.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Air Up There is only 6'2"!!!!! That makes this dunk even more amazing.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Daaamn. That **** is crazily insane.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why are some people bringing up VC? i thought this thread was about the 720 dunk by air up there. :whoknows:


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> why are some people bringing up VC? i thought this thread was about the 720 dunk by air up there. :whoknows:


some people are sayin that anything vince has done is better, and he supposedly has done a 720 first... with no record of it..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> why are some people bringing up VC? i thought this thread was about the 720 dunk by air up there. :whoknows:


I have no idea, but before i even check out the thread i knew someone would mention VC.

Just appreciate this dunk, it was amazing.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> I have no idea, but before i even check out the thread i knew someone would mention VC.
> 
> Just appreciate this dunk, it was amazing.



word up.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

notice the ppl who's claiming VC has done this before and are scrutinizing this dunk are VC teabaggers themselves.

the bottom line is: if there's no video record of it, it never happened. now shut the **** up about it


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> notice the ppl who's claiming VC has done this before and are scrutinizing this dunk are VC teabaggers themselves.
> 
> the bottom line is: if there's no video record of it, it never happened. now shut the **** up about it



I am definitely not a Vince teabagger, as you so eloquently say, as I often rip into him for what happened in Toronto. BUT, I do think without much doubt Vince could have pulled off a 720 at some point.

Still, a pretty incredible dunk. He made it look fairly easily. I wouldn't be surprised, after this video makes the rounds, that someone will try that next year in the dunk contest.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

23isback said:


> It's the friggin olympics. None of that counts .


So because its the olympics the fact that he jumped over someone some would call a tower is irrelevant. By the way this 720 dunk was done in a streetball game, guess it shouldnt count


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

HB said:


> So because its the olympics the fact that he jumped over someone some would call a tower is irrelevant. By the way this 720 dunk was done in a streetball game, guess it shouldnt count


I think the whole  signalled that he was joking.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There no record of vince's dunk so its all heresay. 

I did a backflip into a front flip, one-handed windmill from behind the three point line blindfolded while singing the fifth aria of Mozarts Marriage of Figaro.... ummm but i have no video of it....


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Also, where did the 630 number come from? The dunk was a 540, and a 720 by the time he landed. 630? And someone even mentioned 810?


.....I'm confused.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

So the guy did a 540 so what
Thta doens't make him a beter dunker than Vince carter


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

actually, no one said he was better than vince carter.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

simply amazing........


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

that was a 540 he took off at the side and dunked at the other side


----------



## scamrock (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay, not sure where to start. This dunk was amazing. I still like James White BTL from the stripe better. Okay, with out taking anything away from this amazing dunk. We all know the rumors of VC doing this dunk. But what about Ronnie Fields doing it before that? I know people, without video proof it never happened. But with Fields, I believe, was at Rucker (or someplace in NYC) in front of people. Several people actually saw this. People don't always pack around a camcorder thinking they are going to see something today they might want to watch more than one time. Sometimes we just get luck...like with White's BTL foul line dunk. When the rumor started that he did it at midnight madness, people on boards just like this one all said it was bogus...no proof. Even though several people had seen it. Luckily, now he can pull it off most of the time, there is actually proof. Now I know with VC, you have to take Shaq's claim with a grain of salt. But with Fields, there is some credibility there.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Perhaps the most incredible part of this video is that the guy doesn't even start to accelarate himself until right before he launches towards the hoop. Guy has an insane vertical. Just imagine what he could do running from a distance - guy could pull off a ****ing 1260. :eek8:


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

charliev said:


> ok all those vince fans... lets see him bust that out...i will gain almost full respect for him back if he does that...dont even say he topped that in the last few years...


Just the fact that the first person who pops into your head is VC shows that you already respect his dunking abilities.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm still waiting to see video of the guy who dunks it twice while in the air!(If there was such a thing)


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

scamrock said:


> Okay, not sure where to start. This dunk was amazing. I still *like James White BTL from the stripe better*. Okay, with out taking anything away from this amazing dunk. We all know the rumors of VC doing this dunk. But what about Ronnie Fields doing it before that? I know people, without video proof it never happened. But with Fields, I believe, was at Rucker (or someplace in NYC) in front of people. Several people actually saw this. People don't always pack around a camcorder thinking they are going to see something today they might want to watch more than one time. Sometimes we just get luck...like with White's BTL foul line dunk. When the rumor started that he did it at midnight madness, people on boards just like this one all said it was bogus...no proof. Even though several people had seen it. Luckily, now he can pull it off most of the time, there is actually proof. Now I know with VC, you have to take Shaq's claim with a grain of salt. But with Fields, there is some credibility there.



Could you post a link for this dunk? It may sound crazy, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Fray said:


> Just the fact that the first person who pops into your head is VC shows that you already respect his dunking abilities.


pwnd.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

all those years of ballet paid off?


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

Ras said:


> Also, where did the 630 number come from? The dunk was a 540, and a 720 by the time he landed. 630? And someone even mentioned 810?
> 
> 
> .....I'm confused.


Sorry for the confusion i guess. i mentioned it was 810 because the previous poster said it was about 630 and i just added 180 when he finished the dunk. Thus it became 810.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

If you guys call that a 540 then 360's aren't really 360 its like a 270 if u wanna get all technical.

No, Vince Carter did not do this dunk first. This is the first video evidence, therefore he is the first to do it.

Air Up There is not a better dunker than VC, if he was he'd be wearing an NBA uniform.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> Air Up There is not a better dunker than VC, if he was he'd be wearing an NBA uniform.


 Well using that logic, than shouldnt Kadour Ziani be in the NBA? Because he is obviously a better dunker imo. Vince Carter is simply better at in game dunks than anyone in the *NBA*. But that doesnt mean that there arent better dunkers out there. You dont have to be a "basketball player" to be a "dunker".


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> pwnd.


No, not exactly. That is a logical fallacy, actually.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Watching this video and watching City Slam and those people with their 60 INCH vertical leap, I can believe that there is better dunkers that are not in the nba.

Remember HIGH RISOR had a 66 inch verticle leap.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Man VC talk gets a lotta ppl riled up on this forum...he is the BEST in game dunker EVER,however there are better dunkers in general than him, way better dunkers than carter but those guys CANNOT pull of any of the ridiculous dunks VC has done DURING THE COURSE OF THE NBA GAME


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Well using that logic, than shouldnt Kadour Ziani be in the NBA? Because he is obviously a better dunker imo. *Vince Carter is simply better at in game dunks than anyone in the NBA*. But that doesnt mean that there arent better dunkers out there. You dont have to be a "basketball player" to be a "dunker".


Where else are you going to see him?

That's what makes his dunks so impressive, the in an NBA game with the best talent in the world defending him.

Other ballers wouldn't even be able to get the shot off, that's what sets him apart.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Watching this video and watching City Slam and those people with their 60 INCH vertical leap, I can believe that there is better dunkers that are not in the nba.
> 
> Remember HIGH RISOR had a 66 inch verticle leap.



umm nope, vertical is from a stand still and not bending your legs, high rizer's vertical is probbaly in the high 30's/low 40's but in those compittions u can lift your legs to jump over an object.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> Where else are you going to see him?
> 
> That's what makes his dunks so impressive, the in an NBA game with the best talent in the world defending him.
> 
> Other ballers wouldn't even be able to get the shot off, that's what sets him apart.


Ding Ding. All these guys do is dunk ALL DAY. VC has a job as an nba player and even though its risky he still pull up crazy stuff the world has never seen before. If he was put in the same position as these guys, trust me he would perform these dunks with ease...And might even invent new ones that will leave us speechless for millions of years to come.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, this is one of the best dunks I've ever seen.. so great that I'm putting that **** on myspace!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Ding Ding. All these guys do is dunk ALL DAY. VC has a job as an nba player and even though its risky he still pull up crazy stuff the world has never seen before. If he was put in the same position as these guys, trust me he would perform these dunks with ease...And might even invent new ones that will leave us speechless for millions of years to come.


And what do you have to base that off of other than your biased optimism?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ras said:


> And what do you have to base that off of other than your biased optimism?


With all the amazing dunks he's done throughout his career without even dedicating himself to it, i think its kind of easy to say that if he did put his mind onto dunking NOTHING else, he'd do even more amazing things that will exceed oure expectation.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> With all the amazing dunks he's done throughout his career without even dedicating himself to it, i think its kind of easy to say that if he did put his mind onto dunking NOTHING else, he'd do even more amazing things that will exceed oure expectation.


Well what makes you think he didn't work on his dunks? And secondly, again, this is nothing but your pure biased optimism. There's only so many dunks that can be done, and to suggest he'd do otherwordly things that we've never seen before without any sort of factual basis is illogical.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ras said:


> Well what makes you think he didn't work on his dunks? And secondly, again, this is nothing but your pure biased optimism. There's only so many dunks that can be done, and to suggest he'd do otherwordly things that we've never seen before without any sort of factual basis is illogical.


Ras, likes to debate. Okay, you got me there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ras said:


> Well what makes you think he didn't work on his dunks? And secondly, again, this is nothing but your pure biased optimism. There's only so many dunks that can be done, and to suggest he'd do otherwordly things that we've never seen before without any sort of factual basis is illogical.


So whats your point, the Air up there is a better dunker than Vince.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

HB said:


> So whats your point, the Air up there is a better dunker than Vince.


No. You make it seem like I came in here making big claims. AirFly stated that if Vince put time into dunking, he'd do things that would leave us in absolute awe for years, when really he has no factual basis for this. I guess my point is that he has no factual evidence for this and it's just his opinion.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Who was that? Whats his real name?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Who was that? Whats his real name?




Air Up there. Not sure of his real name. But he also did a 360 between the legs dunk once before


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Who was that? Whats his real name?


His real name is T.J. Fontenette.


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Air Up there. Not sure of his real name. But he also did a 360 between the legs dunk once before


more than once...I already have seen a few clips of him doing that.


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:worship: :eek8: :jawdrop: :clap:  


I don't care if that wasn't a "true 720", that was freakin awesome!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone got a GIF of a 540? (like in NBA live, a reverse..)

That dunk is insane, and it's a 720 in the same way that a 360's a 360, it's the amount of spins that counts, not the damn degrees of the turn.
It was stylish as well, it wasn't JUST that he spun. Looked a bit like the Stansbury 360.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Anyone got a GIF of a 540? (like in NBA live, a reverse..)
> 
> That dunk is insane, and it's a 720 in the same way that a 360's a 360, it's the amount of spins that counts, not the damn degrees of the turn.
> It was stylish as well, it wasn't JUST that he spun. Looked a bit like the Stansbury 360.


Not exactly, because he only spins 1 1/2 times before he dunks it.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ras said:


> Not exactly, because he only spins 1 1/2 times before he dunks it.



only?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Haha, Only?
That was plain awesome, he's not human, no, he isn't, he's actually from Pluto.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Who gives a **** about whether or not he did a 540 or a 720. 

Enjoy it. Seriously, enjoy a dunk. That's the kind of stuff where there shouldn't be a debate.

He spun twice and that's the bottom line.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

seriously. the dunk is the sickest of all time undisputably so whether its a 540 or 720 dont matter


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

supermati said:


> Haha, Only?
> That was plain awesome, he's not human, no, he isn't, he's actually from Pluto.


He's from the same planet as baby Shaq was.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

If just this one dunk was featured in a major Canadian sports media network like Sportsnet, you know it's something extremely special.


----------



## scamrock (Jun 29, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> I'm still waiting to see video of the guy who dunks it twice while in the air!(If there was such a thing)


There is no video!!! It was Earl Manigault. He played in NYC in the 60's. People didn't take camcorders to Rucker in the 60s unless they wanted robbed. NO VIDEO!! But he DID do it. It is common knowledge. Any basketball historian knows about The Goat. They know about the things he has done. He didn't do it with a buddy at home and claim he did it. He did it several times in front of several people on the courts of NYC. Unless a whole generation of street ballers created this facade so the people of today would look back on their era as one of legend and myth, I would have to say this is real.

Here is a clip from the movie Rebound:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZUV-zhJzo&search=double dunk


----------



## scamrock (Jun 29, 2006)

beamer05 said:


> Could you post a link for this dunk? It may sound crazy, but I've never seen it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4L-_Wic78&search=james white

or from a different angle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip0GblQAtAo&mode=related&search=james white


----------



## scamrock (Jun 29, 2006)

Or here is White's dunks from this year's NCAA dunk contest. 
Including
2 handed dunk from the charity stripe
A windmill from the free throw
and sadly, the BTL fromthe stripe but he misses this time.

Oh and the last dunk, a 360 (180 post takeoff) BTL isn't White. It was just added at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Ee9LnCZ5A&mode=related&search=james white


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nXbOBhAfDZE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nXbOBhAfDZE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Still only two points...

Nice, creative OPEN dunk.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the clips, those dunks are ****ing sick man.. and paulocatarino, it's and1 stuff dude, it's not like there is a whole lot of defense played.. obviously that wouldn't happen in an nba game or something, but it' still ****ing amazing.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

caramello said:


> how can you say that isnt a 720? if that aint a 720 then ive never seen a full 360 before until this dunk. all these dudes getting their protractors out and ****, that dunk on a basketball court is called a 720, maybe not on your maths exam but on a basketball court its a 720
> ****ing crazy dunk!!!!!


Its a 540 which is still impressive but lets not get carried away. When he left the ground, his back was to the basket, and he didn't even turn all the way around before he slammed it home. Impressive, but lets come back down to earth.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Its a 540 which is still impressive but lets not get carried away. When he left the ground, his back was to the basket, and he didn't even turn all the way around before he slammed it home. Impressive, but lets come back down to earth.


Bingo.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

why complain? none of anybody's favorite players can do this dunk, regardless who they are. vc's great, but i doubt he did this dunk. just because you have hops and great dexterity doesnt mean that you can do every dunk there is. the guy said hed been practicing this dunk for 2 years. its pretty stupid to criticize something no one else as of right now can do


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

regardless of what it was - 540, 600, 720 - it's never been done before, that i'm aware of.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

kflo said:


> regardless of what it was - 540, 600, 720 - it's never been done before, that i'm aware of.




Hasnt the 720 already been done by this guy? 
If he can do a 720, a 540 and 600 shouldnt be much of a problem


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> Its a 540 which is still impressive but lets not get carried away. When he left the ground, his back was to the basket, and he didn't even turn all the way around before he slammed it home. Impressive, but lets come back down to earth.



I am on Earth, but the guy who did this dunk is not quite "back down to earth" yet. This is probably the most impressive dunk I have ever seen. Nowadays, just about anybody can dunk from the free throw line, or go between the legs, or dunk over a parked car. This dunk, however, is the first one I have ever, EVER seen of its kind. Ever is a pretty big word there. Even Brent Barry can't do this one :biggrin: .


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh
My
God.

I thought 720 dunk was impossible


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG, one of the best dunks ever. Air Up There, and James "Flight" White!!! James is taking the dunk contest this year. BTW, is the new And 1 your on ESPN tv yet? If not, when does it air?


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

all the posters who said that we shouldn't be measuring the dunk's degree are idiots!!

why shouldn't we not measure the dunk?!?! hell, it was the point of the thread in the first place. It said "720 DUNK" not "540 dunk looking like a 720 one,which is still great because of the spin and the height and the elevation." 

and it really isn't a 720 dunk, actually, it isn't even a 540 dunk, more like 450 because his back was facing the rim when he jumped. he completed one revolution (meaning his back was again facing the rim) and when he turned, he dunked the ball while he was still in a 90 degree angle, which makes it 360+90. which means it's a whole lot easier than most of you guys think. who ever thought that a supposed 720 dunk would be corrected as a 610 dunk and again lowered as a 540 dunk and later justified as a 450? seriously?

IMO, vince is better in all dunking categories than AIR UP THERE


----------



## scamrock (Jun 29, 2006)

Air Up There is on Cold Pizza today. He's gonna try the dunk.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

scamrock said:


> Air Up There is on Cold Pizza today. He's gonna try the dunk.


wut time?

I saw air up there last year at the and1 game in nyc. He got injured really badly but while he played he was crazy i think.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

um, it IS 720..
He took off with his left to the basket, and dunked it with his left to the backboard (more or less)

It's over 540 for sure..










on the subject of james white - anyone ever seen him do 360's? In all the highlight videos of him i've seen, he hardly ever spins (doesnt even do reverses)

Not complaining, hell, when a guy can do windmills, through the legs; from the freethrow line or simply baseline (with his head level with the rim..), who's to complain?! just wondered if he has any staple 360's to his name..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Soon the show will be on ESPN again...


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

He just did it again on Cold pizza. It was DEFINETLY a 720!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

And yes, that is a 720.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Did any1 else just watch this?? ON espn 2 cold pizza, just happened.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Barely missed it... they talking about that NCAA cheerleader who fell... lol


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Barely missed it... they talking about that NCAA cheerleader who fell... lol


Ah that sux. At 1st i thought he missed it cuz the angle u couldnt really see. Then they replayed it a few times and u could see he did 2 full spins and dunked it. It was crazy!!


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

It's his claim to fame. Does he do anything other neat tricks or just practice 720's for a living?


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

He does 360's in between the legs.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah... that one is nice as well. BTW, James White would OWN VC in a dunk contest...


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Yeah... that one is nice as well. BTW, James White would OWN VC in a dunk contest...



U just wanna spark an argument between vince fans and non-vince fans dont u, lol.

BTW, im not a vince homer dont be fooled by the name. im just a net fan. I chose vc4mvp cuz it rhymed.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Every1 on here is full of ****, i've done the 720 b4....












In NBA Live that is.


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> It's his claim to fame. Does he do anything other neat tricks or just practice 720's for a living?




I think that 720 will get him lots of fame, and probably lots of $$$


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Naw, not trying to start nothing like that. Just my opinion. They both raw, though.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

VC4MVP said:


> Every1 on here is full of ****, i've done the 720 b4....


me too. it's not real hard. 

1. lower the rim to 6 feet
2. pick up ball 
3. run towards rim 
4. jump high
5. spin once
6. spin twice
7. dunk!!!!


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> me too. it's not real hard.
> 
> 1. lower the *GOAL* to 6 feet
> 2. pick up ball
> ...



Fixed


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

Or, you can turn on a basketball game that has somebody that can do a 720, because only a hand full of human beings on earth can do it.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> It's his claim to fame. Does he do anything other neat tricks or just practice 720's for a living?


 Someone's got dunk envy.


----------



## Netz_love (Nov 10, 2005)

Actually I believe Dee Brown or was it Dell Curry said the the same thing in his early Toronto days about a 720 or something.And Ras your argument is flawed as well.

I mean if you think about it when somebody brings an act (a magician or anybody) to the stage they bring acts that they have perfected,especially back then when you got one chance to repeat,not acts that you might have performed once in your lifetime.So theres a very good chance that guys like Vince,J-Rich and maybe even Kobe do some serious crazy things at practise.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I wonder how many NBA players could do that..


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

If that's not a 720, then the only person to actually do a 360 is Kenny "Skywalker" whatever his last name is [Walker, methinks.] He actually jumps, then spins, and dunks it.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

different_13 said:


> um, it IS 720..
> He took off with his left to the basket, and dunked it with his left to the backboard (more or less)
> 
> It's over 540 for sure..
> ...


Are you that blind? Between the time his left is to the basket the first time and the second time, he completes one spin. He jumps with his right to the basket and dunks with his left to the basket after completing 1 1/2 spins.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Ras said:


> Are you that blind? Between the time his left is to the basket the first time and the second time, he completes one spin. He jumps with his right to the basket and dunks with his left to the basket after completing 1 1/2 spins.


 As other posters have said, thats a 720 in every way that 360's are 360's.

If that's not a 720, then Vince's reverse 360 windmill (easily one of my three favorite ever) isn't a 360:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MZXPcdBlAlA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MZXPcdBlAlA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

That's a 270.

(edit: but dirty nonetheless)


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Vince's is just above a 180. Seriously, there are almost no 360's except for Terrence Stansbury's Statue of Liberty, but everyone wants to nitpick with a 720. He does an extra spin than everyone else, just appreciate that!


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

-James- said:


> As other posters have said, thats a 720 in every way that 360's are 360's.
> 
> If that's not a 720, then Vince's reverse 360 windmill (easily one of my three favorite ever) isn't a 360:
> 
> ...



Repped. Excellent point, and nice dunk by VC none-the-less.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The last Streetball episode they showed had The Air Up There doing a between the legs 360 dunk... 

If I hadn't seen the 720 I would have called it the best streetball dunk I'd ever seen... that kid is incredible


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

K-Dub said:


> If that's not a 720, then the only person to actually do a 360 is Kenny "Skywalker" whatever his last name is [Walker, methinks.] He actually jumps, then spins, and dunks it.


don't forget terrence stansbury.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8ubtBoipQ0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8ubtBoipQ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

kflo said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8ubtBoipQ0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j8ubtBoipQ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




Well, according to some people on this thread, if you watch his right foot, when he dunks the ball the right side of his body is technically a little behind the left side of his body, so that would be a 300 dunk. Some people are unbelievably rediculous.

That was a clean 360, no doubt.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SdXx1zb9nA0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SdXx1zb9nA0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

that dunk was bananas.. I am still in shock..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

NJ+VC said:


> umm nope, vertical is from a stand still and not bending your legs, high rizer's vertical is probbaly in the high 30's/low 40's but in those compittions u can lift your legs to jump over an object.


oh yeah, a vertical is when you aren't bending your legs, right, cuz people can jump without bending their legs better yet jump 40 inches... If thats how u measure verticals then mine is about 2.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Teezy said:


> oh yeah, a vertical is when you aren't bending your legs, right, cuz people can jump without bending their legs better yet jump 40 inches... If thats how u measure verticals then mine is about 2.



i think you misinterpreted his post. we all know you can't jump without bending your legs. he meant that the legs should be straight once you get airborn.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Vince's 360 windmill dunk is more like a 180 to me if all of you people nitpick on AUT's 720 as a 540. And most 360 dunks would be 270 if that's the same case too.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wicked dunk. Anyone know when he does this dunk?


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Vince has done that dunk but REVERSE(clock-wise) :jawdrop:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

what, the 720?

Till i see video, i'm not taking Shaq's word for that one..

Noone's gonna be the first to do a 720 and NOT try and have it recorded (if he can do it once, he can do it more than once, right? ((Not necesarilly NOW, but back when it was supposed to have happened))


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> Vince has done that dunk but REVERSE(clock-wise) :jawdrop:


No surprise when Vince does his 360s or any spinning dunks clock-wise, it's his natural direction or way of doing it. But unless if there's video evidence of that dunk done by VC, we shall say that he hasn't done it yet until proven by the video, like AUT's 720.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

hold on, wut is a reverse 360? Y would it matter which way u spin? How is counter-clockwise normal, and clockwise is reverse?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

because most guys dunk it righthanded, meaning it's easier to spin to your left and then dunk it right-handed. Vince spun to his right, swung his hand round and then still dunked it right-handed.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

different_13 said:


> because most guys dunk it righthanded, meaning it's easier to spin to your left and then dunk it right-handed. Vince spun to his right, swung his hand round and then still dunked it right-handed.


Link?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

MJ spins to his left. J Rich spins to his left. Stansbury spun to his left. Kobe Bryant spins to his left. Ziani spins to his left, he's right handed.

Only VC and T-Mac spins to their right. It's natural for them, and it's natural for those guys who spins to their left.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

that dunk was ok...he is not in vince's class. vince does those kindsa dunks all the time. only difference is that vince does it with at least 3 ppl under the rim...


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Vince does 720's all the time? On multiple defenders?!
Why was I not informed?! :raised_ey 

Oh, and KobyBryant08, I'm referring to his trademark 360 windmill.
Shouldn't be hard to find on Youtube.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> Link?


 I already posted it.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

-James- said:


> As other posters have said, thats a 720 in every way that 360's are 360's.
> 
> If that's not a 720, then Vince's reverse 360 windmill (easily one of my three favorite ever) isn't a 360:
> 
> ...


 There.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sUWg-pjhe7I"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sUWg-pjhe7I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

This is wut i was talking about, i finally found it on youtube, new 720.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

duncan2k5 said:


> that dunk was ok...he is not in vince's class. vince does those kindsa dunks all the time. only difference is that vince does it with at least 3 ppl under the rim...


haha It was just ok? Are you serious? Vince does those things on maybe one or two people... but not 3 or 4. This was one of the better dunks ever. Can Vince 360 between the legs? If he can't air up there is better.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

So do u guys think this dunk is better than the original?
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sUWg-pjhe7I"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sUWg-pjhe7I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

I prefer AUT's dunk. Who was that by the way.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

35553 said:


> I prefer AUT's dunk. Who was that by the way.



i think that was aut. it was on cold pizza.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

The original one was still by far the better one. But at least he can do it twice, even after all the attention he's recieved.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> The original one was still by far the better one. But at least he can do it twice, even after all the attention he's recieved.


Yeah i agree, the 1st one was much better, but this time it looked like he spun a lot more. If u wanna get all technical the first one he did like a 450-540. If u wanna get technical on this one he did like a 540-630. Still a really impressive dunk.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Air Up There is sick, he's looking like the next Main Event, maybe even better. He is the best dunker in streetball right now, easily, but unfortunately he has a thumb injury right now that's going to keep him out for weeks. I saw this on ESPN2 before I ever saw this topic, I was amazed, it was nuts. The fans went crazy, everyone did, he told everyone that when they brought the mixtape to Texas he'd have something special. Did you see the other dunks he did in that same game? Must have had 16 points off of all insane dunks.

He pulled the dunk off perfectly, he didn't excellerate until his last step which let him remain pretty stable in the air and just spin it off real quick. It was hot.

There's a commercial just for this dunk all over ESPN now, the guy got his *OWN SHOE* because of this dunk, the AUT720. On the next episode, the guy from Cold Pizza said it was the greatest dunk of all time.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Silent But Deadly said:


> Air Up There is sick, he's looking like the next Main Event, maybe even better. He is the best dunker in streetball right now, easily, but unfortunately he has a thumb injury right now that's going to keep him out for weeks. I saw this on ESPN2 before I ever saw this topic, I was amazed, it was nuts. The fans went crazy, everyone did, he told everyone that when they brought the mixtape to Texas he'd have something special. Did you see the other dunks he did in that same game? Must have had 16 points off of all insane dunks.
> 
> He pulled the dunk off perfectly, he didn't excellerate until his last step which let him remain pretty stable in the air and just spin it off real quick. It was hot.
> 
> There's a commercial just for this dunk all over ESPN now, the guy got his *OWN SHOE* because of this dunk, the AUT720. On the next episode, the guy from Cold Pizza said it was the greatest dunk of all time.


Yeah i know, he was doing double pump reverses, 360 double pump, 360 in between the legs, posterizing people and all kinds of alley-oops. It was insane. I also saw the episode after that where he went on cold pizza and stuff. He had to get surgery on his thumb also.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

i think he's saying without bending your legs in the air, not on the ground. cuz that wouldnt make any sense. bending your legs is how you get the power to even jump anyway


----------

